# "Seen It" option



## crabbon (Jan 9, 2003)

How about a "seen it" option when you hit delete immediately after you watched a show... which means that I've seen this, and never want tivo to record this exact "episode" or movie again. Of course, it can record similar movies, and sequals and other episodes of the same tv series... just not that one ever again.

I'm thinking of a simple database kept in the tivo of all shows you've watched and hit "scene it". This database would ulitimately have just the show name: X-Files, and episode number, which you can see when you hit "info" and scroll down.

I understand that not all episodes have the "episode number" in the guide data. For those circumstances, tivo doesn't offer the "seen it" option.

For example, I just learned the I love Law and Order. Yes, I'm late to the party, and I have something like 10 years worth of episodes to watch. I hate watching an episode that tivo recorded, and then find out after about 20 minutes that I've seen it already, and there are hundreds of others I'd rather be watching than a rerun. The "seen it" option would be for re-runs, where as currently, I use "first run only" and "never delete" for new shows. So much to watch, I do not wish to waste my time on re-runs that I've seen.

I browsed this section, and did not see this.

If this has already been mentioned, my apologies for restating it.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

It's a great idea, with one problem. what happens when you reset your TiVo or move to a newer box? This info and season passes, along with other personal information should be savable and movable.


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

This is a great idea, and I don't consider that "problem" to be a problem at all. All your other prefs are lost in such a situation, so it's to be expected.

I've noticed that newer versions of the Tivo software seem to be more eager than older versions to "suggest" the same movie every single month. I think the ability to say "Seen it! No more please!" is long overdue.


----------

